# Tag der deutschen Einheit (Netzfunde)



## krawutz (3 Okt. 2008)

*Hier mal unkommentiert und völlig wertungsfrei ein paar Netz-Meinungen :*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Die letzten drei Karrikaturen mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Urhebers Kostas Koufogiorgos (www.koufogiorgos.de)


----------



## Katzun (3 Okt. 2008)

schöne dinger dabei,


:thx:


----------



## AMUN (3 Okt. 2008)

Kohl war gedopt... das habe ich auch schon immer vermutet


----------



## armin (3 Okt. 2008)

Hammergeil


----------



## Tokko (3 Okt. 2008)

Sind coole Sachen bei.:thumbup:


----------

